# Panacur advice please for young kitten I found.



## *Amber* (Oct 22, 2010)

Hi everyone, I caught a kitten in a ditch full of Brambles in my village on the 4th, somebody had told me that he'd ran under a ladies car, so I went straight up there and managed to catch him on my own. Where he was found, there are no houses around, just fields and ditches with a road. He was absolutely crawling with fleas, and ticks, and had yukky discharge from both eyes. I Frontlined him when I got him home, as I had some frontline spray, and couldn't believe all the fleas that fell off him! I thought he was about 7 weeks. The next day, off to the vets we went, and the vet thought he was 8 weeks. He agreed that he was very underweight and weak, but he said as he wasn't sneezing, he thought he had conjuntivitis rather that cat flu luckily. The drops are clearing his eyes up nicely now. He also said he felt full of worms, and gave me Panacur paste to give him one graduation for 3 days, then he said leave it 2 weeks, then worm him again for another 3 days. He said to expect a lot of worms, and my god he was right! So last night was his 3rd Panacur dose, but I cleaned his litter tray this morning, and his poo is still full of roundworms! I honestly am surprised they didn't cause a blockage in his tummy! Now I'm worried that if I stop worming him for 2 weeks, they'll build up again! Please can someone reasure me that the vets advice is correct about leaving him 2 weeks before his next 3 day dose! Is it because the Panacur only kills the adult worms and not the eggs? I'm worried about this little fella, and although I didn't intend to keep him, as we already have 2 cats, we have fallen in love with him, and he will be staying with us as an indoor cat with access to a large outside pen via cat flap, like my boys do. I really hope they get on ok when introduced. At the moment, he is in a wire top rabbit cage in my hall, well away from my other cats. The vet thinks he was dumped as after settling in, he's quite friendly, and wouldn't be that way if he was feral.

Here's some pics of my ill lil boy, I've named him Bramble.


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

ah poor baby. lucky you took him in.
keep doing what the vet suggests, if you are worried about the worms keep ringing and asking.
he is a little sweetheart, well done you for saving him.
michelle x


----------



## *Amber* (Oct 22, 2010)

Thank you Michelle, I would have rung the vet today, but it's Sunday! I just wanna cuddle him, but he absolutely stinks, and I'm obviously worried about him passing something onto my 2 boys at the mo!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Oh what a gorgeous, darling little man. You really could just smunch him all up. :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:

I would follow the vets instructions for now but deffo call them in the morning and explain about the amount of worms that have been passed so far. He will then be able to give you the best advice for the situation.

Hopefully, Bramble will be back on track before too long. I look forward to seeing more lovely pictures of him.


----------



## Ali82 (Mar 19, 2011)

*Amber* said:


> He said to expect a lot of worms, and my god he was right! So last night was his 3rd Panacur dose, but I cleaned his litter tray this morning, and his poo is still full of roundworms! I honestly am surprised they didn't cause a blockage in his tummy! Now I'm worried that if I stop worming him for 2 weeks, they'll build up again! Please can someone reasure me that the vets advice is correct about leaving him 2 weeks before his next 3 day dose! Is it because the Panacur only kills the adult worms and not the eggs?


Ah bless, congratulations on your new addition he's gorgeous

I'm fairly certain that works Panacur works at a cellular level and thus kills eggs as well as the worms themselves (this depends on species but I'm fairly certain it is effective against roundworm eggs). It is a very effective treatment and I'd be fairly sure the single dose should clear him up, the worms don't necessarily die instantly and you may continue to find them for a few days after you stop treating. The second dose will just be as a precaution seeing as he was heavily infested. Having said that if you suspect he still has worms then there should be no harm in re-treating before the 2 weeks are up but this will need to be on the advice of your vet considering his young age.


----------



## *Amber* (Oct 22, 2010)

Thank you so much for your help. I will ring the vet in the morning. Love the smelly little man already, but just want him better! Can't wait to be able to let him out to walk around the house, but he really is just too smelly, wormy and yukky at the mo bless him.


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

Ali82 said:


> Ah bless, congratulations on your new addition he's gorgeous
> 
> I'm fairly certain that works Panacur works at a cellular level and thus kills eggs as well as the worms themselves (this depends on species but I'm fairly certain it is effective against roundworm eggs). It is a very effective treatment and I'd be fairly sure the single dose should clear him up, the worms don't necessarily die instantly and you may continue to find them for a few days after you stop treating. The second dose will just be as a precaution seeing as he was heavily infested. Having said that if you suspect he still has worms then there should be no harm in re-treating before the 2 weeks are up but this will need to be on the advice of your vet considering his young age.


Maybe I'm thinking of the other common wormer, but I thought they way they worked was they actually paralyzed the adult worms (so the wormer isn't a neurotoxin that can harm the pet like flea treatments can if you overdose). After the treatment, the worms let go of the intestinal wall and pass through the animal. So the reason you have to re-dose is that any unhatched eggs or larvae will be adults in a week or two and will need to be treated accordingly. I know our vet said treat for a week, wait a week, then treat again and possibly repeat a third time.

He's adorable, by the way, and very lucky to have found you. Poor little mite didn't stand a chance out there.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

The three day protocol with Panacur is the gentlest and safest way of worming, especially when a kitten has a large worm burden like this. There is a danger when a kitten passes a very large worm burden of intussesseption(sp?), the intestine telescoping in on itself. It is quite right to use this procedure and wait a couple of weeks before repeating it. It's also far safer than giving a single, larger dose of wormer.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Well I can see why you fell in love with that little cutey!
Milo arrived with worms and he was still passing live ones after the 3 day dosing  so I know how horrible it is to see.


----------



## *Amber* (Oct 22, 2010)

Thank you very much for your replies. I will do as the vet says, thank you, I was just concerned he was still passing them. Don't they make you feel ill?!  I see now why the vet recommended worming him this way, thank you. Yes, he's a little sweetheart, I am still concerned there may be other kittens out where I found him, but I've been out several times, and I can't see anymore. I hate the thought that there might be some more hiding in a ditch cold and hungry!  The day I caught him, there was a storm that night, so I'm glad he was with me safe and dry!


----------



## marleyboo (Oct 24, 2011)

amber, i have no more useful advice other then what these sweet ladies have suggested.
but i wanted to say thankyou for taking this little angel in. i say thankyou because i wish the world were made of more people like you hes adoreable! xxxx


----------



## *Amber* (Oct 22, 2010)

Awww thankyou so much for your sweet message. I am the same with all animals, I always have to help if I can. I enjoy coming on here where there are like-minded people, because I get frustrated with my own family and friends who can't understand why I rescue animals. They say things like, why would you take that into your home???!!! They are disgusted, but I am proud to be able to help the animals that I have, and whereas I used to get upset by people's comments, I now just try to ignore them. It's my life, and if I want to help another animal, I will! I know he's all yukky at the mo, but he can't help being smelly bless him. xxx


----------



## Pheebs (Jun 8, 2011)

He is such a sweet boy, it's lovely of you to give him a home. I hope he is less wormy soon!


----------



## *Amber* (Oct 22, 2010)

Thank you, so do I!


----------



## *Amber* (Oct 22, 2010)

His bottom is really smelly and looks sore. The vet said after I'd wormed him, it should settle down, but still smelly at the mo. I suppose I have only just done the 3 day dose of Panacur, now waiting 2 weeks to do the 3 day dose again. Gotta take him back to the vets soon for his 1st vaccinations, but I'm a little concerned about how strong the smell is.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

*Amber* said:


> His bottom is really smelly and looks sore. The vet said after I'd wormed him, it should settle down, but still smelly at the mo. I suppose I have only just done the 3 day dose of Panacur, now waiting 2 weeks to do the 3 day dose again. Gotta take him back to the vets soon for his 1st vaccinations, but I'm a little concerned about how strong the smell is.


I cant say I have any experience of situations like this, but I cant think why he and his bottom should be quite so stinky. I think I would maybe call the vet and ask for advice, or maybe post something over on Purrsinourhearts as there are a lot of people on there who run small rescues and TBH they may well have more specific experience than a vet in this area.


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Hiya, cant really offer much help as havent been in this position, but would like to say hello to Bramble and say well done to you x


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Well done for taking in cute little chap and what lovely and appropriate name. He is a cutie. 

Can you give his bottom a wash?


----------



## *Amber* (Oct 22, 2010)

Thanks for your replies. Yes I have washed his bottom gently. There is some blood it's so sore, but the vet did have a look at this. Since I have wormed him, he sometimes accidentally poops himself, he can't help it bless him, he had so many worms come out, it must have felt awful for him. Maybe I should ring the vet and ask.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Oh the poor little pudding!
I would definitely call the vet and ask for more advice.


----------



## *Amber* (Oct 22, 2010)

I am pleased to say that his poos are solid now, and the smell has greatly gone today thank goodnes!!!


----------



## *Amber* (Oct 22, 2010)

I'm panicking, because somebody told me today that they saw a small grey kitten on the road, about half a mile from where I caught Bramble! I have looked several times, but can't see anymore kittens!


----------

